# Useful Sites



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I know that the moderator of this forum does an excellent job of keeping us updated regarding possible typhoons, but I just wanted to share two sites that I've found very useful while living over here in the PI. The first one is for the Joint Typhoon Warning Center out of Pearl Harbor, and the second one is for the USGS earthquake map. I check the JTWC site every day, even if there aren't any pending storms heading our way, because this site usually has a wide angle satellite photo of the entire South Pacific, and in my opinion looking at this satellite photo is usually better than trying to get whether information from CNN or any of the local television broadcasts. 


Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC)
Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC)

I usually just click on the link for Western/South Pacific Ocean Satellite Image, and check the satellite photo for the western Pacific region. If there is nothing unusual going on whether wise, they usually put yellow text in the middle of the satellite photo stating "No Suspected Areas". 

Latest Earthquakes - USGS Earthquake Hazards Program
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/

This site usually defaults to North America, but you can easily scroll the map over to Southeast Asia to see what is going on in our part of the world. A while back my wife and I felt an earthquake while we were standing in line at Gaisano, and by the time we got home about 20 minutes later they already had the info up on the above website. All of the times on this site are UTC so you'll have to add eight hours to the time displayed on the screen in order to match it up to local time.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Good stuff. Those are both great sites I've used the JTWC page in the weather posts. I have all but given up posting weather as the "local" site I have been getting most info from has deteriorated into garbage and is no longer reliable or dependable for warnings and or needed updates.
> If the reliability changes, posts will be made but I really have my doubts.
> 
> Jet


For a while I was getting my weather info from one of the local news sites as well, but after a while I noticed that they weren't updating their info very often, and the weather for my area was always listed as cloudy with thunderstorms, everyday, regardless what the actual weather conditions turned out to be. After getting caught off guard by a couple of big storms I started looking at the JTWC satellite and at least now I can kinda see things while they are still several days away. I wasn't sure if you were getting your info from JTWC, and I'm glad that you don't mind that I posted their link here.

Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC)

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I too check the jtwc almost daily. Didn't think to post it so anyone interested could go there too. Thanks for posting the link.

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> I too check the jtwc almost daily. Didn't think to post it so anyone interested could go there too. Thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Fred


I stumbled across it by accident shortly before Typhoon Haiyan and I wasn't certain if others were using it also. What do you know, our tax dollars actually produced something worthwhile.


----------

